# Attn!!



## MJS (May 10, 2006)

A message to all that frequent the Kenpo section as well as any other area of the forum.

Bob Hubbard, the owner of Martial Talk, had a dream of creating one of the best Martial Art forums on the web. He, as well as his staff, have put in a huge amount of hard work and dedication to making this site one of the premiere sites on the net, with a wide variety of topics to suit every Martial Artist. In addition to the forum itself, there are other added features, such as a photo gallery and a video arcade to name a few. 

This goal however, was not cheap and certainly not easy to create. In addition to the people behind the scenes, the many members of this forum, have turned this site into what it is today! 

Because there are a large amount of Kenpoists on this forum, I'm asking those of you who haven't done so already, to consider becoming a SUPPORTING MEMBER. For $15.00/yr. its a great value that includes a wide assortment of benefits, which can be found here:

http://www.martialtalk.com/premiummembership.shtml


Please join us in keeping Martial Talk the premiere martial arts forum on the internet. Sign up today!

Best regards,

Mike


----------



## CTKempo Todd (May 10, 2006)

Mike,
Agreed and done. (2 year membership)

Thanks for calling me out onto the mat so to speak.


----------



## Gemini (May 10, 2006)

CTKempo Todd said:
			
		

> Mike,
> Agreed and done. (2 year membership)
> 
> Thanks for calling me out onto the mat so to speak.


 
artyon:


----------



## shesulsa (May 10, 2006)

Thanks for supporting MT, Todd!


----------



## terryl965 (May 10, 2006)

CTKempo Todd said:
			
		

> Mike,
> Agreed and done. (2 year membership)
> 
> Thanks for calling me out onto the mat so to speak.


 
Good job Todd, it is the best money you will ever spend.
Terry


----------



## Rick Wade (May 10, 2006)

Look here is the Deal I am not the most computer savey guy. I personally talked to Bob this morning. He directed me to the PayPal site.

Paypal is not that hard to use. They now have a credit card option and it makes it even easier than it was in the past. The reason I didn't register in the past was I didn't want PayPal having direct access to my account. Iknow that sounds silly. 

Bottom Line.

I now have the cool red banner.

Happy Dance for me. and cool rep points from me for any new members.

artyon: 
artyon: 
artyon: 
artyon:


----------



## Rick Wade (May 10, 2006)

Also I can now play in the arcade and take a shot at some of those high scores.

V/R

Rick


----------



## terryl965 (May 10, 2006)

Way to go Mr Wadeartyon: artyon: artyon: 
You're the man!!!!
terry


----------



## shesulsa (May 10, 2006)

Thanks, Rick!


----------



## Lisa (May 10, 2006)

Rick Wade said:
			
		

> Also I can now play in the arcade and take a shot at some of those high scores.
> 
> V/R
> 
> Rick



Way to go Rick!

Now leave my Bowling High Score Alone! :jedi1:


----------



## Rick Wade (May 10, 2006)

That bowling was harder than the real thing


----------



## MJS (May 10, 2006)

2 new Supporting Members!!artyon: artyon: 

Thats awesome guys!! Thanks!!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Hand Sword (May 11, 2006)

OK  I just did it too! Red Stripe me!


----------



## MJS (May 11, 2006)

Woo Hoo!!  Thanks Handsword!!!artyon:


----------



## terryl965 (May 11, 2006)

Way to go Handswordartyon: 
Terry


----------



## Lisa (May 11, 2006)

YAY!  Handsword! artyon:


----------



## shesulsa (May 11, 2006)

Woo Hoo Hand Sword!!  artyon:

Thanks!!


----------



## scottcatchot (May 11, 2006)

I just fell on the bandwagon.    Hello, my name is Scott......and I am a supporting member (clap, clap, clap)


----------



## scottcatchot (May 11, 2006)

ooh Does this mean I can play the Rich Parsons picture game? artyon:


----------



## shesulsa (May 11, 2006)

scottcatchot said:
			
		

> I just fell on the bandwagon.    Hello, my name is Scott......and I am a supporting member (clap, clap, clap)



artyon:artyon:


----------



## Lisa (May 11, 2006)

scottcatchot said:
			
		

> ooh Does this mean I can play the Rich Parsons picture game? artyon:



Absolutely!  Go for it!


----------



## MJS (May 11, 2006)

Excellent!! Another new SM!!  Welcome aboard Scott!!artyon:


----------



## Jonathan Randall (May 12, 2006)

CTKempo Todd said:
			
		

> Mike,
> Agreed and done. (2 year membership)
> 
> Thanks for calling me out onto the mat so to speak.


 
Great post! Check your reputation!

Thank you Rick Wade and Hand Sword as well!


----------



## theletch1 (May 12, 2006)

Thank you to all who've signed up as supporting members!  What was Bob's dream has become the dream (and home) for so many others.  Welcome to the nut house...er, I mean, family.:ultracool


----------



## Rick Wade (May 18, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Way to go Rick!
> 
> Now leave my Bowling High Score Alone! :jedi1:


 
Look All I have to say is It wasn't me but If I were you I would practice my bowling more.  Check the high scores.  

V/R

Rick


----------



## Lisa (May 18, 2006)

Rick Wade said:
			
		

> Look All I have to say is It wasn't me but If I were you I would practice my bowling more.  Check the high scores.
> 
> V/R
> 
> Rick



HANDSWORD!  GRRRRR! :tantrum:


  Lisa


----------



## green meanie (May 18, 2006)

Hey:

Just changed jobs and waiting for checks from the new job to start coming. As soon as they do, I'm in. :asian:


----------

